# Flowtrail Siegen



## Kaija86 (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo liebe Nachbarn,

Vielleicht hat es der ein oder andere schon mitbekommen.
Ab nächster Woche Donnerstag (15.06.2017) gibt es in Siegen eine Flowtrail.
Dieser ist ca 3,5 km lang und befindet sich leicht von der Autobahn zu erreichen. (Siegen runter, Richtung Ikea abbiegen, an Ikea vorbei im Kreisel erste Ausfahrt, nächste Rechts, Berg hoch, im Kreisel dritte Ausfahrt bis zum Ende Allensteiner Str.)

Am 15.06.17 wird Gegrilltes und gekühlte Getränke angeboten.

Also schaut es euch mal an


----------



## sun909 (7. Juni 2017)

Dachte, die Eröffnung mit TamTam ist im August?

04.08.-06.08.?

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaija86 (9. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
Im August (4.8.-6.8.) findet um den Trail herum ein RADON Testevent statt. (Siehe Homepage RADON)
Hier wird natürlich auch für das leibliche Wohl gesorgt.


----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (15. Juni 2017)

Kaija86 schrieb:


> ...Siegen runter, Richtung Ikea abbiegen, an Ikea vorbei im Kreisel erste Ausfahrt, nächste Rechts links muss es hier heißen! Das TomTom wusste es heute besser , Berg hoch, im Kreisel dritte Ausfahrt bis zum Ende Allensteiner Str.)



Es war schön heute, wir kommen sicher wieder (und sind gespannt auf den weiteren Ausbau )!


----------



## Tim_Andrews (15. Juni 2017)

Auch wenn es der erste Flowtrail ist, den ich kennen lernen durfte (soll sich bald ändern) hat es eine Menge Spaß gemacht. Ich werde sicherlich wieder kommen! THX für den Trail, die netten Menschen und die gute Verpflegung.


----------



## Nukem49 (10. Juli 2017)

Richtig guter Trail! Waren gestern da und hatten ordentlich Spaß:




So sah die letzte Abfahrt aus. Danke an die Schaufler!


----------

